# [Frage] zu digitalen Wasserzeichen



## dadiscobeat (3. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hätte da eine Frage zu digitalen Wasserzeichen. Viele schützen ihre bilder ja mit diesen Wasserzeichen. Da ich aber keine solchen Bilder verwenden und evtl. gegen das Copyright verstossen möchte, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie kann ich herausfinden, dass ein Bild ein solches Wasserzeichen enthält ?

Gruß

daDiscoBeat


----------



## Vitalis (8. März 2004)

Hoi Du,
Bilder ohne Wasserzeichen darfst Du auch nicht ohne Einverständnis des Urhebers verwenden.

Wie man Wasserzeichen erkennt? Vielleicht helfen dir ein paar dieser Links .

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------

